# Einige kleine Fragen



## Tabrizi (9. März 2004)

Hi Leute,
bin neu hier und hab gleich nen Batzen fragen ;-).

Nunja ich fang mal an.
Ich habe für meine Fragen einige Seiten rausgesucht wo das was ich suche halt zu sehen ist, aber ich kann nicht klar aus dem Quelltext herauslesen wie diese Sachen gemacht wurden, daher frage ich hier.
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, ich denke schon, ich habe nämlich das Gefühl hier laufen fast nur Experten rum.  



Also fangen wir an:
auf http://www.meyers-tanzpalast.de ist direkt auf der Startseite im rechten Frame unten links diese Zeile die immer so vewischt und wieder kommt. 
Wie macht man sowas?
Und dann diese Trennung zwischen Menüzeile und rechtem Frame, also dieser Balken mit den Bildern, wie ist der so fixiert?


Jo das sind nun meine Fragen, wäre dankbar über Hilfe.


----------



## SixDark (10. März 2004)

Hi!

Also das erste kannst Du eigentlich recht einfach mal nachbauen und nachlesen indem Du Dir den Quelltext genau anschaust. Du wirst feststellen, das dort eine JavaScript verwendet wird. Lad Dir die Datei mal von dem Server runter und schau Dir den Quelltext der Startseite an, wie das mit dem DIV-Tag eingebaut wird. Und dannkannst Du ja etwas experimentieren. Die JavaScript-Datei ist auch gar nicht mal so kompliziert geschrieben und auch sehr übersichtlich (was sehr selten ist...).

Zum zweiten (die Bilderliste) schau Dir mal den Quelltext des Menu-Frames an. Ganz unten in der Seite findest Du folgenden Eintrag:

<td width="40" background="images/menu_picline.jpg" valign="top">

Das JPG-Bild ist übrigens die komplette Bilderliste und diese wurde ganz einfach in einer Tabelle bzw. Tabellenzelle platziert.

MfG
..::SD::..


----------



## Tabrizi (10. März 2004)

Dankeschön, also das mit dem Bild hab ich verstanden, aber das mit dem Text immer noch nicht.
Welcher Eintrag ist denn dafür zuständig was da genau angezeigt wird?
Da ist zwar deser DIV-Tag aber wo in dem ist nun z.B der Pfad zu dem Text oder wie das auch immer gelöst sein mag?


----------



## rootssw (10. März 2004)

Hallo!

Also, diesen Effekt kann man mit dem Script sehr einfach nutzen.

Hier mal eine kleine Anleitung dafür:

Als erstes hast du eine HTML-Datei:


```
<html>
<body>
</body>
</html>
```

In diese HTML-Datei musst du jetzt ein DIV definieren, in das der Text eingefügt werden soll.
Dabei musst du darauf achten, dass als ID "blurthis" (Groß- und Kleinschreibung werden beachtet!) angegeben ist.
Das sieht dann so aus:


```
<div id="blurthis" style="position:absolute;visibility:visible;"></div>
```

In der HTML-Datei sieht das dann so aus:


```
<html>
<body>
<div id="blurthis" style="position:absolute;visibility:visible;"></div>
</body>
</html>
```

Als nächstes musst du auf der Seite ein JavaScript definieren, dass ein Array mit den Werten, die im Ticker (so nennt sich
ja das Script) angezeigt werden sollen.
Dieses Array heisst "message".
Hier das Script:


```
<script type="text/javascript">
var message = new Array();
message[0]="erster text";
message[1]="zweiter text";
message[2]="dritter text";
</script>
```

Die Funktionsweise sollte sich von selbst erklären.
Der Inhalt von message[0] wird als erstes angezeigt, dann der Inhalt von _message[1]_, usw. und danach wieder von vorn.

Das Ganze in der HTML-Datei:


```
<html>
<script type="text/javascript">
var message = new Array();
message[0]="erster text";
message[1]="zweiter text";
message[2]="dritter text";
</script>
<body>
<div id="blurthis" style="position:absolute;visibility:visible;"></div>
</body>
</html>
```

Damit das Script auch funktionieren kann, musst du es natürlich auf deiner Seite integrieren!
Das passiert mit folgendem Code:


```
<script type="text/javascript" src="ticker.js"></script>
```

Dabei muss unter "src" natürlich der genaue Pfad des Scripts angegeben werden. 
Und wieder die HTML-Datei:


```
<html>
<script type="text/javascript">
var message = new Array();
message[0]="erster text";
message[1]="zweiter text";
message[2]="dritter text";
</script>
<script type="text/javascript" src="ticker.js"></script>
<body>
<div id="blurthis" style="position:absolute;visibility:visible;"></div>
</body>
</html>
```

Wie du siehst, wird das Ticker-Script erst nach der Wertzuweisung des Arrays _message_ angegeben.
Es ist auch wichtig, dass du das Script erst nach dieser Deklaration setzt, da in dem Script natürlich auf das Array
zugegriffen werden muss - und wenn bis dahin noch kein Array deklariert worden sein sollte, gibt's natürlich eine
Fehlermeldung (Object extected).

Damit das Script aber nun auch gestartet wird, musst du die Funktion _blurtext()_ starten.
Das kann z. B. im Body-Tag beim EventHandler _onLoad_ sein.
Das sähe dann so aus:


```
<body onload="blurtext()">
```

Und in der HTML-Datei:


```
<html>
<script type="text/javascript">
var message = new Array();
message[0]="erster text";
message[1]="zweiter text";
message[2]="dritter text";
</script>
<script type="text/javascript" src="ticker.js"></script>
<body onload="blurtext()">
<div id="blurthis" style="position:absolute;visibility:visible;"></div>
</body>
</html>
```


Kleiner Tipp:
Du kannst die Farben der Ticker-Schrift auch ändern (und wenn ich mich nicht irre, sogar einen Farbverlauf "zuschalten").
Öffne Dazu einfach das Script und gib andere Werte für das Array _textcolor_ ein.
Die Schriftgröße wird mit der Variable _thissize_ angegeben und die Schriftart mit _textfont_.

Hier siehst du das Ganze auch noch in Aktion.

So, ich hoffe, nun ist dir alles klar!
Sonst kann ich dir - fürchte ich - auch nicht mehr viel weiter helfen!


----------



## Tabrizi (11. März 2004)

Vielen vielen dank, man kann es wol kaum besser erklären, als du es gemacht hast.
Dankeschön


----------



## ssc (11. März 2004)

*Feststehendes Bild*

Also wenn Du dir den Quelltext mal genau ansiehst, wirst du sehen das die da mit Frames arbeiten.

So kann man  gewisse Bereiche festtellen und nur einen bestimmten ( den sogenannten Contentbreich ) scrollen lassen.   ;-)


----------



## Tabrizi (11. März 2004)

Jo, also das mit dem feststehenden Bild ist nicht mehr so schlimm.
Ich hab nun noch ne andere Frage, unzwar hab ich hier mal ne Page:
http://www.romaris.de/nhp/
so ihr sehd diesen Balken voll mit kleinen BIlderscnipseln oben, der ist rechts nicht ganz dran und ich krieg den einfach nicht ganz an den Rand ran, jemand ne Lösung für mich?




//Wenn ich noch mehr Fragen haben sollte und ich weiterhin so tolle Hilfe bekomme werd ich wohl nen Link zu euch setzen von der Page die ich mache. Hat ja auch seine 2000 Besucher pro Tag.


----------



## SixDark (11. März 2004)

Füg mal folgendes in die jeweiligen Tags ein:

<BODY leftmargin="0" rightmargin="0">

<TABLE borderColor=#165a9c height=1 borderColorDark=#165A9C width=1200 
bgColor=#165a9c borderColorLight=#165A9C border=0 cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0">

Dann sollte es funktionieren (tut es zumindest bei mir).

MfG
..::SD::..


----------



## ssc (11. März 2004)

*Margins auch in den Tabels und td´s versuchen*

Setze die Left und Right margins auch mal in den entsprechen Table und TD Tags auf null.

Dann klappts auf jeden fall.


----------



## Tabrizi (11. März 2004)

Also schaut mal, wenn ich es mache wie ihr sagt, besonders der Tipp mit den right und leftmargins, dann hab ich links immer noch so ne klitzekleine lücke (was natürlich trotzdem schon ein großer Schritt ist DANKE DANKE!).
Deshabl hab ich das so gelöst, ich hab die rechts einfach ein wenig gekürzt, so sieht das so aus als wenn dieser Rand gewollt ist.
Ansonsten wenn ihr noch ne Idee habt wie ich den Rand ganz wegkriege, wäre ich dankbar.



//Das ist echt megageil hier das Forum, ich hätte mir nicht erträumen lassen, das man in einem Forum so versierte und total geile Hilfe bekommt. Top!


----------



## ssc (11. März 2004)

*Grafik vielleicht Fehlerhaft*

Wie sieht denn deine Grafik liks aus

Ist da vielleicht ein Rand dran den du vergessen Hast wegzuschneiden?


Falls das nicht der Fall ist solltest du noch mal die Tables kontrollieren.

Da hat sich bestimmt noch irgendwo ein Fehler oder Leerzeichen eingeschlichen.

Daran leigt es meistens.

Ich spreche das aus Erfahrung


----------



## Tabrizi (11. März 2004)

Nope, nen Border hab ich auch nicht mehr.

Ähm weitere frage, wie ihr nun auf http://www.romaris.de/nhp sehen könnt, habe ich unten auch eine Bildleiste eingefügt, aber ich weiß nun nicht wie ich die hoch kriege, damit die direkt am Rand des unteren Frames anliegt.
Jemand wieder ne Idee?  




// Ich werde auf der Page auf jedenfall nen ordentlich Link auf diese Site machen, oder wenn ich anderweitig irgendwas für euch tun kann, dann tu ich das.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (11. März 2004)

Tabrizi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> [ ... ] Ich werde auf der Page auf jedenfall nen ordentlich Link auf diese Site machen, oder wenn ich anderweitig irgendwas für euch tun kann, dann tu ich das.



"Pfeift" nach Dominik : Kannst du Tabrizi mal die Nummer des Teambankkontos geben...! 

Zu deiner Frage:

a) table Tag erweitern

<table *cellspacing=0 cellpading=0* >

b) bodytag erweitern

<body * style="margin : 0; padding : 0"* >


----------



## Tabrizi (11. März 2004)

Cool, das hat einwandfrei geklappt!  


So nun aber ein richtig heavy Problem, unzwar besteht da ein Problem wenn man mit ner anderen Auflösung als mit 1154xxxxx auf die Page geht.
Ich hab auf meinem zweiten PC 1024xxxxx und nunja dann ist oben die Bildleiste im oberen Frame nicht vollkommen sehen.
Ich hab versucht das nun mit Tables zu fixieren, aber es bringt überhaupt nichts.
Pläne?



//Ich werde am Ende des Projekts zusammenzählen wieviele Fragen ich gestellt habe und wieviel Mühe ihr euch gegeben habt, dann werde ich das dementsprechend fair vergüten mit einer Spende auf euer Teamkonto.
Denn ich finde das habt ihr euch verdient, echt super was einem hier geboten wird!


----------



## Thomas Lindner (11. März 2004)

Ich kann jetzt nicht sagen ob das funktioniert ( ungetestet ), aber arbeite mal mit einer Kombination aus:

festen Werten ( Pixel )
und
Prozentwerten

wobei Du dem obersten Frame einen festen Wert (Pixel) zuweist.

Btw. ich würde keine Seite entwickeln, die ein solch' "hohe" Auflösung verlangt.

1024 / 768 sollte man zumindest platzmäßig gut berücksichtigen...

Sollte der Browser Prozente un Pixel gleichzeitig nicht möge, probiere es mit

Pixelwert, Pixelwert , * ( von oben an gesehen )

Beispiel: "150, 320, *"


----------



## Tabrizi (14. März 2004)

Wow, es klappt!
Dankeschön.
Nunja ich arbeite mal weiter und mal schauen ob sich demnächst schon wieder neue Fragen eröffnen  .


----------



## Tabrizi (14. März 2004)

So, ne weitere Frage  .


Also wenn ihr auf http://www.romaris.de/nhp geht dann seid ihr ja auf der Startseite, das ist ja auch gut so. im Mainframe werden dann später News erscheinen und im untersten Frame den ich ja als Topdown Navigationsmenü benutze (seht ihr wenn ihr mal auf die anderen Menüpunkte oben klickt) ist nur ein Schriftzug zu sehen wie z.B. willkommen auf romaris.de oder auch garnichts.
So nun wenn ich oben auf einen Menüpunkt klicke und im untersten Frame halt diese Unternavigation erscheint und ich wähle mir nun etwas aus und bin fertig und möchte nun wieder auf die Startpage, dann geh ich logicherweise auf  "home", so nun wird im mittleren Frame zwar wieder korrekt die Startpage angezeigt, jedoch ist im untersten Frame noch das Unternavigationsmenü des zuletzt aufgeruften Obermenüs zu sehen.
Wie kann ich nun einrichten, das wenn ich auf "home" gehe nicht nur der mittlere Frame wieder auf die "Startposition" geht ,sondern auch der unterste Frame?


----------



## Thomas Lindner (14. März 2004)

Beide Frames ansprechen (tauschen), z.B. durch:

<a href="test.htm" target="_middleframe" onclick="JavaScript: parent._underframe.location.href='testsubpage.htm';">


----------



## Tabrizi (14. März 2004)

Ich hab es nun so eingefügt, kann jedoch keinen Erfolg verzeichnen... Muss ich noch etwas weiteres tun?


----------



## Thomas Lindner (14. März 2004)

Du musst es natürlich an deine Namen anpassen, die ich jetzt nicht berücksichtigt habe.

Sollte es dann nicht funktionieren, weiß ich jetzt auf Anhieb auch nicht, aber dann könnte man noch mit einem Script , z.B. im Head und Übergabe der Werte arbeiten und/oder beide Links von vornherein per JavaScript übermitteln.

Solltest Du nicht weiterkommen, bitte aktuellen Stand der Page als Anhang im Beitrag beifügen, ich schaue morgen früh wieder vorbei oder bestimmt auch vorher jemand anderes.


----------



## Tabrizi (15. März 2004)

Bin nicht weitergekommen, obwohl ich natürlich deine Idee an die Site angepasst habe (linktechnisch)...


----------



## rootssw (15. März 2004)

Da bin ich wieder... 

Also, der Fehler liegt leider bei dir!
Genauer:
Du hast die Namen für deine Frames falsch vergeben!

Vorneweg:
Es geht hier um das Attribut "name" (nicht etwa um das Attribut "src") in den <frame>-Tags.

Du hast deine Frames nämlich folgendermaßen benannt:



> overframe.htm
> mainframe.htm
> underframe.htm



Man darf aber für Frames nur die Buchstaben des (englischen) Alphabetes (also kein ä,ö,ü,ß, usw.) und die Zeichen "_" und "-" verwenden.
Dies gilt besonders dann, wenn du mit JavaScript arbeitest, wie es der Fall ist, wenn du zwei Frames gleichzeitig aktualisieren möchtest.
Ferner darf man bei JavaScript sogar das Zeichen "-" ebenfalls nicht benutzen.

So, wie deine Frames jetzt benannt sind, versucht JavaScript das Unterobjekt "htm" von den jeweiligen Frames zu laden, da Unterobjekte bekanntlich mit einem "." voneinander getrennt werden.
Da es dieses Objekt aber nicht gibt, entsteht statt dessen ein Fehler und der gewünschte Effekt tritt nicht ein.

Du solltest deine Frames also so umbenennen:



> overframe
> mainframe
> underframe



Dann musst du natürlich auch die target-Attribute der Links, die auf diese Frames verweisen dementsprechend ändern.
Als Beispiel mal dein Link zur Seite "home".

Bisher sieht das ja folgendermaßen aus:


```
<a href="mainframe.htm" target="mainframe.htm"><b>Home</b></a>
```

Nun, mit geändertem Framenamen und damit auch das "underframe" geladen wird, musst du den Link so schreiben:


```
<a href="mainframe.htm" target="mainframe" onclick="_top.underframe.location.href='underframe.htm'"><b>Home</b></a>
```

So sollte dein Link richtig funktionieren!

Übrigens:
Ich konnte leider nicht feststellen, dass dein Link, den du oben angegeben hast mit dem onClick-Ereignis aktualisiert wurde!


----------



## Tabrizi (15. März 2004)

Also ja, ich hab es offline versucht und da es da nicht geklappt hat, hab ich es erstmal nicht geuppt.

Ähm wie soll ich denn die Frames umbennen?
Muss ich das in der index.html machen wo die Frames definiert sind?


----------



## Thomas Lindner (15. März 2004)

In deinen Frameset, also in der Index Datei...., sowie alle targetangaben, die auf die Ziele verweisen...


----------



## rootssw (16. März 2004)

Ganz genau!

Du musst ALLES, wo der name drin steht umbenennen!
Also auch evtl. vorhandene Scripte!
Das sollte aber eigentlich klar sein, da sonst immer irgendwas nicht funktioniert.


----------



## Tabrizi (17. März 2004)

Hi,
also wenn ihr auf http://www.romaris.de/nhp geht, ist ja erstmal die Startsite zu sehen und im unteren Frame die zwei Untermenüs.  Nun geht man z.B. auf specials und dann will man wieder auf "aktuelles/home" so nun wird im mittleren Frame die Startsite angezeigt aber im unteren bleiben die untermenüs von dem Punkt "specials".
Hab ja dieses Skript von euch bekommen und das eingefügt, hab dafür auch die ganzen Frames umbenannt (also das .htm) entnommen aber es geht nicht.
Ich habs nochmal geuppt.
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (17. März 2004)

Auch für die anderen Links, musst du den doppelten Framewechsel einrichten, was nicht passiert bei nachfolgenden Link:


```
<a href="personal.html" target="underframe"><b>Personal</b></a>

<a href="specials.html" target="underframe"><b>Specials</b></a>

<a href="underframeaboutus.html" target="underframe"><b>About Us</b></a>

<a href="bistro.html" target="underframe"><b>Bistro</b></a>

<a href="impressum.html" target="underframe"><b>Impressum</b></a>
```


----------



## Tabrizi (17. März 2004)

Oh stimmt,
vielen dank ausserdem habe ich einen kleinen Formfehler gemacht... statt .htm .html  .

Vielen Dank


----------



## Tabrizi (26. März 2004)

So Leute, hab mich für ne total andere Farbe entschieden und allgemein ein anderes Interface.
Wie findet ihr es so?


----------



## Tabrizi (27. März 2004)

*thumb up*


----------



## Thomas Lindner (27. März 2004)

Meine persönliche Meinung:

Ich fande das vorherige Layout, das Du begonnen hattest um einiges schöner und passender!


----------



## Tabrizi (27. März 2004)

Hast recht, es war wirklich besser.

Ich bin so verdammt verzweifelt wegen den Buttons, mir fällt überhaupt nicht ein was ich für welche machen soll.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (27. März 2004)

be creative!

oder

Lass Dich von anderen Webseiten inspirieren!


----------



## Tabrizi (28. März 2004)

Ja nun ich werd mal schauen  .


----------

